# Körperhaltung



## tomcon (25. Januar 2005)

Liebe Leutz,

mal ne Frage in Richtung Erfahrung:

Ich fahre ein Slayer 04, Minute 3:00 und ne RF XY Sattelstütze.
Nachdem ich jetzt ne Menge mit dem Vorbau (Syntace VRO) und der Lenkerkröpfung (6, 12 und 16 Grad) getestest habe, bin ich ein weinig verunsichert, weil ich das Gefühl habe immer noch nicht die richtige Sitzposition gefunden zu haben. Zu weit vorne kriegt man ne Nackenstarre, zu weit hinten hat man nen zu großen Luftwiderstand. Flachgekröpfter Lenker ist zu gestreckt, 16 Grad-Lenker geht auf die Ellenbogen.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr und welche Kombi fahrt ihr?

greetz

tomcon


----------



## Triple F (25. Januar 2005)

Da du keine Angabe über Oberrohr-,Armlänge, Rahmengröße usw. gemacht hast, ist das ja ziemlich allgemein   .

Ich hab mir jetzt auch eine VRO-Kombi gekauft (noch nicht montiert), aber ich dachte, dass man damit wunschlos glücklich wird  .

Über Sachen wie "Luftwiederstand" mache ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken, sollte eben bergauf und bergab fahrbar sein.

Eine allgemeine Antwort auf eine allgemeine Frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2005)

an meinem Slayer mit Z1 FR SL fahr ich die RaceFace Diabolus 31.8 Lenker/Vorbau (70mm) kombination 

bin damit sehr zufrieden, brauchte auch sehr lange, fast 1jahr, bis ich die richtige position fand, beim originalen Lenker/Vorbau hatte ich immer das gefühl bei steilem engen runterfahren dass ich demnächst über den Lenker gehe 

und über luftwiederstand mach ich mir überhaubt keine gedanken, wenn, dann dürfte ich gar nicht biken


----------



## tomcon (9. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Da du keine Angabe über Oberrohr-,Armlänge, Rahmengröße usw. gemacht hast, ist das ja ziemlich allgemein   .
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt auch eine VRO-Kombi gekauft (noch nicht montiert), aber ich dachte, dass man damit wunschlos glücklich wird  .
> 
> ...



@Triple F:  also ich fahre nen 18" Rahmen und bin 181 cm groß. Meine Frage geht auch eher in die Richtung, wer fährt was. Also Lenker-Kröpfung, Lenker-Winkel, Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Kröpfung etc.

greetz


----------

